# Tire Pressure



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Really don't know what everybody runs in their tires and was worried I may be doin too much! could you post what car, motor, juice (an idea of what it weighs), and rim/ tire size w/ how many p.s.i.

84 Coupe 155/80's 13x7s 4100 no juice 60-70 p.s.i. same thing 14x7 175/75 
93 fleetwood 155.80s 13x7's 350 2pumps 4 batts at very least 70 p.s.i.-80 same thing on 14x7's.

Now when I get my rims and tires done they NEVER go above 45 p.s.i. @ cool cars even if you ask but that low of tire pressure will have your big body eating the tire's shoulders and swaying everywhere in the highway, so I been doing round 70 p.s.i. since I was 16 or so never knowing any better if I shouldn't? I seen hoppers run 90+ p.s.i. with inner tubes? Am I doing too much with these tires? I know with cheap or old tires runnin em at 70+p.s.i. on the freeway can be cadistrophic, but is that soley b/c they were old/or cheap or there was way too much pressure to begine with? I've killed brand new "custom" brand 155/80s left and right but everything else holds up?

Since in reality we're all doing wrong overloading thise tires there really is no "wrong" answer I suppose so just seeing what erbody thinks and what's working for YOU!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/316262-tire-pressure.html


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/303017-tire-pressures-my-big-body-caddy.html


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks. Once again showing that if you use the search, my retarded self wouldn't have had to waste time starting a topic.:uh::twak:


----------

